# Belly Hair Matting



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley has been getting a ton of matts on his belly and I have not clue how to remove them without hurting him. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Why not have the groomer shave his tummy? I keep my boys' tummies shaved for neatness. We quite like it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I shave CeeCee too for neatness purposes~~~I take sissors and cut her down and then I use a small battery operated shaver to get it down even more! Just did this two days ago.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I find the BEST product to aid detangling matted hair is "Cowboy Magic" Detangler. Spritz it on dry hair and work your fingers into the matt and finger comb through the hairs, unmatting it, then from the hair tips comb with a wide tooth comb and then finger comb and back and forth until the matt is gone.

If the matt is somewhat bad you can use a matting comb which will remove some matt ( it cuts through the matt) but the results will not be as blunt as a scissor or clipper. A matting comb will cut through the matt, sort of like a thinning shears and make it so you can break it apart and remove it. It will leave some of the length and it can blend in easier.

Cowboy Magic also makes Shampoo and Conditioner ( I have not used them) Their conditioner can also be used to work matts loose. I have not tried their shampoo.

"Cowboy Magic" Detangler works with my Maltese dog, my 2 Shelties, 3 persian cats and 5 horses ( Tails and manes) Believe me I am a Matt fighter!

And remember 3 things: 

1. NEVER WET MATTED HAIR......(its like a wool sweater and hot water- it will get tighter and harder to remove)
2. Prevention is key........Clean animals matt less, so shampoo as needed
3. Prevention is key........combing and /or brushing everyday or two..........especially axillary areas........I mean <strike>armpits</strike> , I mean leg pits and behind ears, or any area where there is friction

If the matts are REALLY bad......clipper and start over.

Best of luck.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The dreadful belly hair :w00t: I finally had Matilda cut in a puppy cut


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine don't usually get matted bellies, but when i was gone for two weeks visiting my mom i camed home to my two long haired malts matted down to the skin ( they looked like sheep) they where so matted. I sent my husband to the feed store to buy Cowboy Magic and i was able to get all the matts out and save both of their coats. It was an all day process giving the babies lots of breaks in between, but we got every single one of those matts out.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I keep Rugby's belly hair clipped close


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just clipped up Jax's belly hair last night. I usually comb it out, but I was sick of the mats from his harness, so I clipped it! I like it better!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just realized that our Chrissy had some really matted fur (belly area) due her harness and was going to post here on the Forum today. I was really surprised when I saw that others have had the same problem. I was thinking of just trying to dematt them as carefully as possible or try to cut them out. However, I do have some feed stores that I will check out and see if they carry Cowboy Magic and see how that works.

Also, I have new step in harnesses that I only put on her when we take her for a walk or we let her out in the backyard.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I believe that Bentleys matting is from his harness. He only wears his harness when we leave the house once or twice a week, but my mom has been babysitting him during the day the last two weeks because I have been help out at my old office and she leaves him in it most of the day. I just started noticing the matting. So, I am going to keep his harness off as much as possible. I am also going to look for Cowboy magic and give that at try. It just seems as though it hurts him when I try to get the matts out on that area. He has no matting anywhere else and never has, so this is all a bit new to me.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, I get Clifford's belly hair shaved too. You never see it, so I don't mind.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy's tummy hair was only shaved when she was spayed. the tummy is part of her daily combing. I started her out as a puppy laying on her sides so I could come through all layers. I start with her tummy and then we work on the outside. She will occasionally get an itty bitty type matt, but easy to get out.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I keep Ava's belly shaved, and also in her armpit area. She is much happier, and the rest of her is in full coat so you really can't see it. She also loves to lay on the tile floor to cool her belly if she has been running around and gets too warm.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i find if not cut the hair will smell ..you just cut it ,saves time ,,jo


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis has very little hair on his tummy. What little he has I cut with scissors when I see a little mat. I also keep the upper portion of his tummy shaved (toward the chest, but not including the chest, of course). He's in a puppy clip so we don't have much trouble with matting anymore, but the small amount of hair he does have on his mid and lower tummy does form very thin and small mats. They are no trouble (and certainly not painful in anyway) to cut off.

Cyndi


----------

